# St. Maarten - credit cards, dollar, exchange rates



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 16, 2010)

I haven't been for about 10 years to St. Maarten but don't recall any exchange issues with U.S. credit cards when we went.  I understand that the dollar is accepted on the Dutch and French side.  My credit card company now charges fees for exchanging currency.  If I use my credit card on the Dutch or French side will I run into these fees even though they will accept dollars?  Anybody with recent experience on this?  Thanks.


----------



## Anne S (Jan 17, 2010)

Most credit cards now charge a 3% fee if purchases are made outside of the U.S., even if the charges are put through in dollars. I suggest you check with the issuer of your credit card, or read through the endless pages of very fine print. When we travel, we use our Capital One visa which does not have this surcharge.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Jan 17, 2010)

US$ are accepted everywhere. Occasionally you may get change in guilders. Its been a few years since I charged anything on a credit card so I don't remember if there was a currency exchange fee. We use an ATM which allows you to get your money in guilders or US.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 17, 2010)

Anne S. is correct.  We are charged on everything but our Platinum Amex (regular charges it I believe) and Capitol One.  The 3% can be significant and it IS even if the charge is in US dollars.  Linda


----------



## Krteczech (Jan 17, 2010)

I bring cash (Euro and $$) and use ATM if I need more. Car rental on VISA, the rest pay with cash. Works well for us, curbs overspending as well.


----------



## 225chs (Jan 17, 2010)

3% whether dollars or euros. The alternative to Capital One, if you need to use a credit card, is the Charles Schwab Card which also does not charge the 3%


----------



## KathyA (Jan 17, 2010)

Although dollars are accepted everywhere, most places on the French side price in Euros.  You can pay with dollars (or charge in dollars), but the exchange rate will be about 1.4 dollars to a Euro.  Stick with the Dutch side or the restaurants on the French side that offer $1=1Euro.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 24, 2010)

*Thanks!*

I just want to thank everyone for their very helpful posts.


----------



## dchilds (Jan 24, 2010)

*Don't charge in dollars on the French Side*

Last time we were there, a restaurant on the French side offered to charge us in dollars instead of Euros to save the exchange charge.  Bad idea, they had their own exchange rate which was much worse than the actual exchange rate.  The best deal is to go to places that give you 1:1 rate if you pay in cash.


----------

